# samba-tool: error: no such option: -W



## cabriofahrer (Apr 2, 2020)

I have just installed samba (410) and I wanted to generate a basic smb4.conf with samba-tool. According to the manpage of samba-tool right at the beginning it explains this syntax:


```
samba-tool [-h] [-W myworkgroup][-U user] [-d debuglevel] [--v]
```

But when I tried a `# samba-tool -W WORKGROUP -U project`

I get the following error message:


```
root@projectserver:/usr/home/project # samba-tool -W WORKGROUP -U project
Usage: samba-tool <subcommand>

samba-tool: error: no such option: -W
```

What's wrong here?


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 3, 2020)

Got to read further on. I'm afraid there's no mentioning that this tool will create smb4.conf.
Nor does the package seem to install any sample config . But you can use any config from previous SAMBA releases, just rename it to smb4.conf.
Mine looks like this (copy-pasted from internet long time ago and adjusted to my simple needs):

```
[global]
   workgroup = MYWORKGROUP
   name resolve order = host
   encrypt passwords = yes
   wins support = yes
   domain master = yes
   preferred master = yes
   local master = yes
   os level = 255
   log level = 1
   max log size = 1000
   read only = no
   interfaces = lo igb2 re0
   bind interfaces only = yes

[share]
   valid users = my_user
   browseable = yes
   writeable = yes
   path = /path/to/my/local_share
```
This is a simple config including writable share. For more info on these and other options you really need to check smb4.conf(5) and online documentation. You can also check docs under /usr/local/share/samba410.


----------

